# Dedicated Trampoline Spot



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I finished up the trampoline area for the kids. They love the thing so no way to get rid of it. Now I no longer have to move it. Also took the opportunity to start defining beds for the backyard renovation coming up.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I would really like to get rid of ours too. I think a smaller size and mulched area like yours is the way to go!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

@Redtenchu smaller size. That's a 14 footer and the spot was dug by hand. My neighbors calling me Groundskeeper Willie came in handy with that amount of shoveling.


----------

